

Idea: Reversed news - muzrix

First of all pardon me in advanced if my english doesn't make sense to some but i try to define my ideas that got struck me yesterday the best i can.<p>Here is it: 
news/articles based on people comments, contrary to traditional way which the news/articles that people comments on. In other word, comments that produced a news rather than news that generated comments. It work like this: people will given a specific topic (or any topic at all) to comment on. from all that comments then a selected few that relevant or the best in that sense will be a based on or references as to produced the news or an articles.<p>I dont know if this make sense, but if anybody got what i mean, please describe it better. Is it something like that?
======
natemartin
If I'm understanding you correctly, how is this different from something like
reddit or digg? You can read the discussion on reddit before reading the
actual news.

Unless I'm misunderstanding.

~~~
muzrix
yes u misunderstood it.

on reddit/digg, people submit the actual news link that generated the comments
based on that news

my idea is, people submit the comment first on any specific topic that result
people produced a 'news' based on that comments

~~~
natemartin
Perhaps "news" is the wrong term to use then?

In my mind, news if referring to an event that has occurred (even if that
event is the stating of someone's opinion)

Maybe "article" is a better term, or even "essay".

Someone chooses a topic, people discuss it, and then someone works that
discussion into an essay about that topic.

------
Raphael
This is like contextual advertising, such as Google Adsense.

~~~
muzrix
probably but with actual human touch instead of bot

------
bgnm2000
Isn't that called a forum?

~~~
frossie
I don't think that is what the OP is saying, but maybe I misunderstood too.

It's kind of like a forum where at the end somebody writes an article
describing the pertinent information in the thread. It's an interesting
suggestion - not sure what the practicalities are, but you know those forum
threads where entry #1 is a question ("How do I do X in Y"), #2-5 are requests
for clarification, #6 is an answer, #7 points out the answer is wrong, #8 is
another answer, #9 is a caveat on the answer, #10-#12 are ofshoots about
whether #6 is wrong, #13-#15 are about somebody's avatar, and so on.

So I think the OP is postulating an "article" that says "In order to do X in
Y, and as long as #9, then #8." where this "article" was _caused_ by the forum
thread.

~~~
muzrix
EXACTLY, thanks for the details :) may be the practicalities is stil unseen
but i think it is fun to know that your comments getting buzz. maybe we can
call it custom news, similar to threadless doing custom shirt where at the end
the highest vote got selected

